# Sweet revenge



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Some time ago I bombed Bill (William Wyko) with a few sticks to help fill the new Humi he built for himself. Well it seems he didn't take too kindly to that because he plotted against me. He sent me an amazing bomb of Rocky Patel smokes and a hand made mini cigar case made from an 800 year old African Bubinga tree. The craftmanship is top notch and the pics dont do it justice. Quite frankly I'm stunned and speachless. All I can say is... Thank you Bill!


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

Wow when you get a bomb with anything handmade like that its brought up from just a bomb to a new level of "special." Great bomb, enjoy brother!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Wow!! Thats incredible.. What a piece of art. Great hit.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Very nice!!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Awesome case!!


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

That is sweet!!


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Awesome case Dozer. Very awesome. And some nice smokes too. Congrats. Great work Bill, that is beautiful brother.


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

WOW!!!


----------



## GolfNut (Jun 29, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful! Congrats on such a nice hit and Bill, seriously, beautiful job!


----------



## nizzo (Aug 1, 2008)

Nice smokes


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow very nice


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Dozer gave me a real smack down a few months ago. It was time to smack back.:helloooo: Gotta have 2 of each to smoke with a bud.

Thanks to you too Dozer, enjoy my friend.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

That is freaking awesome!!!!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Thats a real beauty


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Wow that is amazing.


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Awesome work Bill


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

Bomb of the week for sure, nice work.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Thats the coolest case I have ever seen, Outstanding Hit!!!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

That is quit frankly... the best bomb to date, and that is saying A LOT!!!


----------



## Slinky (Sep 10, 2008)

Amazing & beautiful to say the least!


----------



## LittleG (Aug 24, 2008)

That is amazing. I wish I could make something like but most of my projects turn out a little lopsided.


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

That case is bad a$$!


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

The sign of a good woodworker is not the quality of his work but how good he is at hiding his mistakes.:imconfused: That little sucker fough back as hard as my humidor. I beat it into submission though.


----------



## Mikeyfresh518-cl (Sep 9, 2008)

wow thats a nice peice of work and nice selection of smokes!!!
enjoy!


----------



## ssuriano (Aug 24, 2008)

That's one heck of a bomb.


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

Simply Amazing! Outstanding hit.


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

That is Freakin awesome!!! Maybe the giant will go back to sleep with that!!!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice smokes and even a nicer case. Well done Bill.


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

WOW that is cool. Perfect for carrying a few cigars around.


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

sweet case - very nice work there Bill !


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks. I got myself a box of the RP samplers too. Heard so many good things that I had to.


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice case


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

awesome dude


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

I hear that the 1992 is a good one. I'm going to let em stew in the Humi for a while.


----------



## Armenian (Jun 9, 2008)

That's freaking amazing. What a great hit! That's got to be one of the nicest things someone can do... give you something they made with their own hands.


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful and very, very kind!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

WOW! That's phenomenal - a real work of art!


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

I didn't even know what a Bomb was when Dozer attacked me. It was a very kind thing to do so to retaliate for my first bomb receipt ,I had to strike back with vengeance. I'm just sorry it took so long.


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

That is a great hit!! Wow!!!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

William Wyko said:


> I didn't even know what a Bomb was when Dozer attacked me. It was a very kind thing to do so to retaliate for my first bomb receipt ,I had to strike back with vengeance. I'm just sorry it took so long.


I never bomb with the expectation of return fire. This was totally unnecessary yet very appreciated. Thanks again Bill!


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

OMG That is a awesome bomb, *way to go.*


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

DOZER said:


> I never bomb with the expectation of return fire. This was totally unnecessary yet very appreciated. Thanks again Bill!


You deserved it my friend. I think you've bombed more than anyone here. You've been a very generous BOTL and helped make CL what it is. Thank you.:biggrin:


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

WOW!! Thats a great bomb with an incredible piece of art.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

wow Bill that is a beutifull piece and Mike was a great target


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

holy crap. great hit


----------

